# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در خصوص انصراف از فرهنگیان

## Red velvet

سلام به همگی.  من ترم ۲ دانشگاه فرهنگیان هستم.  تا۱۴۱۱ تعهد دارم. قصد انصراف از این دانشگاه و رشته و تحصیل در رشته های علوم پزشکی رو دارم اما وبسایت های مشاوره اصلا خوب و درست توضیح ندادن که باید چیکار کنم.
تا الان حدودا ۱۵ میلیون تومن حقوق دریافت کردم. ورودی بهمن ۹۹.
دقیقا باید چیکار کنم؟

----------

